# Hong Kong . 2005 .



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Deep Water Bay










Repulse Bay










Stanley










Tai Tam reservoir





























Ting Kau Bridge










Kap Shui Mun Bridge

























































































































































































































(all photos are shot by myself and are unedited except that I've rescaled them)


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Great! Thanks!!


----------



## argory (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic pictures!!! Hong Kong is simply unbelievable.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*The world's amazing city*

kay: :booze: :cheers2:


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Also recently taken during sunny and clear sky days...


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

July 2005


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice pics people


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

could HK be more mind-boggling??!!


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

thanx, I truly enjoyed these pix


----------



## HighinParis (Sep 16, 2002)

Incredibly fascinating. I would love to go there.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I will never get sick of seeing pics of this blowing mind city......... HK really rocks all the way........so full of life, so cosmopolitan, so futuristic.......unbelivable and unforgetable!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

HK has the best skyline and best setting in the world!


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

Who has a better skyline in the world? Noooooooooooooooooooobody


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Excellent new batch of pictures, people.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

how many skyscrapers! :eek2:


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

great photo collection that u provided here! kay:


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Skybean said:


> July 2005



Hi Skybean,

What camera did you use to take the pics? What were the settings such as focus, ISO, shutter..etc that you used?

Thanks for the info in advance!


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

:drool:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

HKT said:


> Hi Skybean,
> 
> What camera did you use to take the pics? What were the settings such as focus, ISO, shutter..etc that you used?
> 
> Thanks for the info in advance!


Hahah. Unfortunately most of the pics that I post I don't take. I haven't been in HK since December 2004- Jan 2005. My own pictures are too horrible to post 

Great pics so far.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

WOW THESE ARE GREAT PICS


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

best skyline in the world


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

...and night!










....................>


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

wow. AIG-lighting is phenomenal


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I am originally a New Yorker and Even I have to admit, A big part of me wants to move there. Insane city :eek2:


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## Citi Boi (Jul 29, 2005)

OMG, such a dynamic looking city. You can take several shots on the same exact spot and come out with several different pictures! Yikes.


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

Looking at images from Hong Kong is always a pleasure...thanks!


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

Aboveday said:


>


amazing man! 

would be really cool if it's much bigger!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

HK's skyline is so cool. I don't care what anyone says but China and HK rock! India always wants to compete with China in everything but they always lose.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The photo by Felix Shen, I love that angle. Is it taken from Braemar Hill? I want to try that angle too.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The green building to the right is harbourfront landmark (233 m /	763 ft)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

North Point -- probably 1/10th of HK


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2003)

Oriental shining pearl!


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

:applause:


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

:cheer: :dizzy: :master: :jippo: :tyty: :crazy2:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Took these meself not more than a month ago...

Harbour Front Landmark from a different view...




























And from my window...


----------



## seek4ever (Apr 1, 2005)

very impressive in the night


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Very impressive!!!!
I love this city


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

nice


----------



## A-Z (Jul 24, 2005)

omg


----------



## DrunKao (Jul 3, 2005)

I just spotted a new york attraction up there.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I just want to live in HK for a while. But I guess everything else would feel so beige afterwards.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Great thread!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Renovating the Peak Tower


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

sick and awesome as usual, can you guys post more streetscenes


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Skybean said:


>


i can see my home!!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Takes awhile to load...

Regular day 






































This one is almost perfect...


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Some pics from 1IFC, sorry for the glare from background.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Aerial


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

Hong Kong, and the rest of the Far East seem to like putting color in their buildings a lot more than in the US. US builders seem to be worried that if they put color in their buildings it will alienate part of their market and reduce their chances of making a lot of money. Too bad. I like color. And the HK skyline is spectacular at night.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

Great shots. Far Eastern builders seem so much more into color than US builders.
I think US builders are afraid too much color will put off some buyers or renters, so it's hard to find as much color in US buildings.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

HK is too beautiful! 

Its a perfect city.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Except for the shitty weather and pollution problems you mean


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

^so thanks to the mainland


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> Except for the shitty weather and pollution problems you mean


I'll have to agree on that. It's really ashame for tourist to cover their nose waiting to cross the street when a bus pass by in Central, Tsim Sha Tsui and some other crowded districts.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry for congesting this thread so much. I thought this one was nice (HKU Balcony according to the photographer)










"Mongkok Pano"


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

People having to cover their noses cannot be blamed on the mainland. That is generated by the reliance on heavy-duty diesel vehicles for passenger and goods transportation.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

superchan7 said:


> People having to cover their noses cannot be blamed on the mainland. That is generated by the reliance on heavy-duty diesel vehicles for passenger and goods transportation.



I thought we're quite successful in changing the public transportations to non-diesel... i mean all the taxis now uses liquid hydrogen and so do many of the minivans... am I mistaken?


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Skybean said:


> "Mongkok Pano"


Wow! What's that tall building under construction there?


----------



## fenix (Aug 21, 2004)

so many colorful scrapers! great photographs


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Diesel is still used by buses because it is the only logical choice for Hong Kong's twisty, steep and narrow roads. Because there are so many buses and trucks in HK, the roadside pollution is very bad.


----------



## myszoman (Aug 4, 2005)

Tazmaniadevil said:


> Hong Kong, and the rest of the Far East seem to like putting color in their buildings a lot more than in the US. US builders seem to be worried that if they put color in their buildings it will alienate part of their market and reduce their chances of making a lot of money. Too bad. I like color. And the HK skyline is spectacular at night.


The same happens here in Europe, at least in Poland. Here is the case of "traditiion" of not standing out of others. It makes that all the new buildings look quite similar. I also like coloured buildings. I just love Hong Kong! I got to go there as a tourist. Is the city expensive?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually, HK is a vertical city with a spectacular skyline, the living cost here is not as high as Japan. It's definitely a good place for traveling


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

myszoman said:


> The same happens here in Europe, at least in Poland. Here is the case of "traditiion" of not standing out of others. It makes that all the new buildings look quite similar. I also like coloured buildings. I just love Hong Kong! I got to go there as a tourist. Is the city expensive?


 Actually, HK is a vertical city with a spectacular skyline, the living cost here is not as high as Japan. It's definitely a good place for traveling


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Hong Kong isn't my favourite for nothing.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

spicytimothy said:


> Wow! What's that tall building under construction there?


probably some pencil tower


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

PWNAGE

The view from 55th floor of 2IFC


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Night Shots are always great*

These are too gorgeous...
*
Sept 13, 2005
*


















Finally.. a place to breathe..


























































































Who said HK had no historical buildings? 



























...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm drooling.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

kay: :dj: :applause: :jippo: :horse:


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

wow, wide angle lens!


----------



## ingmu_tw (Apr 13, 2005)

Excellent!!
I LOVE Hong Kong


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

absolutely breathtaking


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

:guns1:


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

what camera did you use to take those pictures?!!?!?


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

OMG! Excelent shots! HK is for sure the greatest city in the world in terms of urban experience!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> what camera did you use to take those pictures?!!?!?



No idea.. I'm not the photographer, I'm just the the person who finds them and posts them .


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

my trip


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^ The pictures a bit too big.. but WOW are they pretty


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

raymond_tung88 said:


> what camera did you use to take those pictures?!!?!?


my experience tell me that it is a DSLR with at least a 12mm (before 1.6x multiplier) lens for wide angle.


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

Really really rockS
Turely amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

@skybean, absolute amazing pictures


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

nice nice nice!!! keep posting those!


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Hongkong is just like the city in future which films and books show us,a future city,that's great!


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

HKT, i got just red x.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

A clear day from the peak still yields amazing sights. 














































Shek O









I've walked through this tunnel at Chep Lap Kok countless times..










What is happening here?


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

*sigh* i miss hk. haven't been back since '98 if you can believe it.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's another.. I hope I'm not boring you..


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

not boredom Skybean! 


more, more!!!!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

where and when exact was this pic taken?


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

vincent said:


> where and when exact was this pic taken?



The pic should be taken outside the Airport Terminal. I believe that should be the Asia Expo Centre.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

if it was taken just recently, it doesn't look like Asiaworld expo nor skyplaza. Skyplaza already got to the top floor, and Asiaworld expo is almost completed.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

vincent said:


> if it was taken just recently, it doesn't look like Asiaworld expo nor skyplaza. Skyplaza already got to the top floor, and Asiaworld expo is almost completed.


no that's the skyplaza... terminal 2 thing with check-in counters, imax theatre and other entertainment facilities.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Unmatched density


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

bravo skybean! you have the best threads of cities (ie) toronto's density and this Hong Kong thread! you are an excellent contributor to this site and its amazing that you don't get paid! lol well at least once in a while you get great praise/recognition from a fellow forumer like moi... =D keep on truckin'


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Where was that last picture taken?


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

Tseung Kwan O?


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Hi Skybeam, do you know what cameras are used to take these photos?


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

OMG u made me cry...

Of all the times I've been on this site checking out all the Hong Kong pics, I've never come across any thaz taken so close to my old home Tai Koo Shing... I saw u took the tram down to Kornhill and Sai Wan Ho area... do you have anymore from around there? I'm dying to see some more..

and thanks... believe me this is helpful for my homesickness


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^I didn't take any of the above pictures. Last time I was in HK was in December. 

The photographer says that his camera is a Canon EOS500n (analog) .. apparently he scans in his photo slides..But they look really digital to me.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Exposure


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

great!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey wheres the new Hong Kong Police Headquarters? I heard the building is very nice.


----------



## myszoman (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey! Thank You for those ground level hong kong picteures! I love watching pictures like that, showing everyday life in terms of uran planning. I mean skyscrapers are great but what fascinates me is, how such dense city can go on. And its true Hong Kong is like the city of future that has come true. I wonder if anybody on this forum know about urban planning and little architecture in HOng Kong? And please, keep on posting pictures like that


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

zergcerebrates said:


> Hey wheres the new Hong Kong Police Headquarters? I heard the building is very nice.


the tall blue building on the most left is the new police hq.


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

wow, nice shots!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Backside of Nina Tower?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wrong year.. by a few days. But here are some shots that I took in December but have never revealed. I do hope you like them.

3 for now.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Pure Energy


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Perhaps I am spamming.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

^^ No, you certainly not...

Then, I spam a little...

Cyberport---


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does the Cyberport mall even get customers?? It looks like a wasteful excuse to convince the govt. to let the developers sell expensive houses.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

nice cyberport pics!


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

superchan7 said:


> Does the Cyberport mall even get customers?? It looks like a wasteful excuse to convince the govt. to let the developers sell expensive houses.


As the gov't say... Give Cyberport a chance... give it time...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Crystal clear at the peak!










A few years from now.. a building taller than 2IFC just across the harbour










In HK even 200m buildings can look stubby.. :hahaha:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics! Anyway, The Cyberport doesn't have a adequate transportation but will be later on. That's why The Cyberport isn't that strong for the time being!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

what kind of movie are they playing?? hehe


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*This is a long download. Worth it? You decide.*

Teaser:










A Tribute the World's Greatest Skyline!









NORTH POINT!!!




























These are okay....





































DAMN. BOC is so gorgeous!!!! Why is it never so clear when I visit???









































































































































*On a side note: HOLY ****... my eyes will never be the same. *









The City of Glass




































Perfectness










AIG!!!!!










Hmmmm...? 
Where are all the fireworks pictures...  
I know that they are somewhere.. but where?


































I found a few more.. but don't want to crash. *And I'm already at a sensory overload. *


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

IN----------S----------------A---------------------N------------------E!!!

:dance: 



:horse: :jippo: :kiss: :master: :hammer: :angel1: :cheers1: epper: :applause: :bow: :bowtie: :dizzy: :cheer: :ancient: :laugh: :crazy: :speech: :rock: :runaway:


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

cool!


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

:applause:  :applause:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Perhaps I am spamming.


Hey Skybean, you've done a lot of HK panos and they all turn out to be really nice! You not happen to have some Chicago pano or toronto pano that is also taken personal by your professional skills?lol
Anyway, all the photos taken by you are really eye opening.
So if you have Chicago pano or something of chicago skyline that you took before, can you post them on the chicago thread or on the skyline view section, thanks!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Jesus Christ, those are the best pictures taken from the peak that iv seen in this forum!!! this is canton road right


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

nah dennis, that's nathan road.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Fantastic shots of HK !!!!
Thanks and cheers.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Let's Go HK!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Updates

I look at the skyline again and again, yet I don't grow tired of it. Something is always different.





































Density



























Large Picture -- But I think it's worth it.









Now, I believed there was no way to top my last post.. but maybe.. just maybe. 







These views.... *FROM TO TOP OF 2IFC* WILL PROVE OTHERWISE.. 









































































^^Need to get Sher up there


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah...!!! HK


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice to see 2IFC fully occupied.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

looks like the building uc on the left of The Center is an office building.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah what's that construction!?

Great pics of HK again thanks!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Honkers skyline. I took these three months ago from the Star Ferry between Kowloon and Hong Kong Island - an amazingly cheap 14p ride with the best urban views in the world!


1024 x 768:











1280 x 800:


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

vincent said:


> looks like the building uc on the left of The Center is an office building.


That's the ex 大華國貨 site. I always go to that area for lunch.


----------



## kenlau13 (Sep 28, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Blade Runner




























From one of the towers in the Midlevels (21st floor)


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

double deck bus madness!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

WOW! Those are some AMAZING pics!


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

incredible those last pics again! The bus jam is great!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!

REALLY HONG KONG IS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE CHINESE!!!!! kay:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## kenlau13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Great!!


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

this thread is superb!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

insanely massive awesome pictures here!!!


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

just loving EVERY ONE OF THESE!!!!

 


more! MORE!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Skybean said:


>


we are everywhere epper:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Only one pic today. But I have it as my wallpaper :tongue3:


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

la...拿.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Best urban experience on earth! Even better then Tokyo I think.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

mind-boggling to imagine HK in just another 5 years...


----------



## Saturn (Dec 22, 2003)

Here's a picture my friend took few months ago on a trip to Hong Kong


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

Skybean, where did you go to get all these nice pics?


----------



## myszoman (Aug 4, 2005)

You did it once again Skybean. I can't find words to describe your photos. this is it!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm glad that you enjoyed the pictures. I enjoy finding them as much as you enjoy looking at them.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

the last pic is cool!


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Speechless when seeing the last pic!

That's HK skyscraper lifestyle~


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

last pic is phenomenal~~~


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

i know that's very very nice!


----------



## bryanwilson (Sep 24, 2005)

fast paced city!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

too bad there ain't much "excitement" going on in that apartment...
j/k


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

^^You want excitement, right? Then you should ride the buses on the Eastern Corridor along North Point. You can see something that could be very surprising. It has just a similar feeling when landing at Kai Tak.


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

HKT said:


> ^^You want excitement, right? Then you should ride the buses on the Eastern Corridor along North Point. You can see something that could be very surprising. It has just a similar feeling when landing at Kai Tak.


I dont think watching people rubbing their huge hairy feet or digging their nostril in the sitting room on the bus is a kind of excitement. :lol:


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

vincent said:


> too bad there ain't much "excitement" going on in that apartment...
> j/k



There are plenty of ture men shows go on every night behind my bedroom,
are you interested vincent?....Free..........


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

that last pic is amazing yes!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Aboveday said:


> There are plenty of ture men shows go on every night behind my bedroom,
> are you interested vincent?....Free..........


I'm sure that's exactly what he wants!!! lol


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

STUNNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

awesome is only word i can say


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't imagine how it must be like... coming home to a view like that everyday. 










Quite a few buildings with green wrappers.


----------



## Dor.IL (Oct 16, 2005)

hong kong is 2 much buetyful (=


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

romantic skyline.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Skybean said:


>


Wow, how was that HSBC Main HQ pic taken?

It seems like the photographer must be a staff, because the bank seems quiet.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

As if you are standing there...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Tell me that that isn't just gorgeous....:drool:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

That last pic is that somewhere in Wanchai or causeway bay or... :?

would like to check that area @ night sometime!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Tim de Bruijn said:


> That last pic is that somewhere in Wanchai or causeway bay or... :?
> 
> would like to check that area @ night sometime!


It's Causeway Bay.. The giant screen of Times Square is just to the left. You can even see the same RADO ad in the last two pictures


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

First pic = mongkok?


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

so with AIG blocking CK... does that mean there wont be a countdown clock on the facade of CK this year?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## liverpolitan (Oct 19, 2004)

Stupendous. In my opinion, these are the best pics on all of SSC. I love the one with the bird, also the one of the old building with all the ac's outisde.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice ones again skybean! Still big pary to visit this thread!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

--> Hong Kong in 3 weeks. I'll be sure to contribute.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Food + HK = the perfect mix

Where is this? It wouldn't be 2IFC, could it be? The siding looks like it.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

excellent pics!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^I thought so too.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Where was the 7th picture taken? (Skybean's last post) TST or Causeway Bay?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The scene is unfamiliar to me, but the photographer said that it was taken in Causeway Bay.


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

Many nice wallpapers! hehe.. thanks, Skybean! 
I think that restaurant should be in 2ifc... probably restaurants in some private clubs i guese.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

I never get bored seeing those pics posted by Skybean


----------



## AJW (Aug 21, 2005)

That last pic looks like a screenshot out of Bladerunner. Wow!!!


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

superchan7 said:


> Where was the 7th picture taken? (Skybean's last post) TST or Causeway Bay?


Yes! It's taken in Yun Ping Road, Causeway Bay.
It's now developed into a prime shopping street in Causeway Bay. All the premium brands shops in Causeway Bay are located here. Gucci, Channel.... you name it.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

that's not taken from a hotel.

it'd be taken from the boutique apartment tower by henderson somewhere near knutsford terrace.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

i agree, it is called The Pinnacle. Hmm, we got another perspective expert here. (expectedly).


----------



## AUboy (Nov 3, 2003)

What an amazing city!
Will be heading back soon on a business trip and I can't wait!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wan Chai and beyond from the midlevels


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## netsurfe (Dec 4, 2005)

*resized images*

Here are some of photos I took. Quality is nowhere near that of other photos in this thread. Neverthelass, I'd like to share.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

was the last pic taken from times square tower?


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

I wonder why there is so few construction on HK Island core skyline... No more room? enough to demolish, but maybe better not, that old stuff is amazing.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

What about land reclaimation? 

I really like photos of crazy density and streetscapes in particular. 




























omg...


----------



## netsurfe (Dec 4, 2005)

vincent said:


> was the last pic taken from times square tower?


Close enough  
I took it from the recently opened Holiday Inn Express 27th floor,
just behind Times Square.


----------



## netsurfe (Dec 4, 2005)

I think I'd post some more:

From the Peak Tram









From a Tram, going to the central

























LKF:


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

killer view


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

@ netsurfe

Can you post your pics smaller? Now they are to big to have a good view... Smaller will look more beautifull.


----------



## netsurfe (Dec 4, 2005)

Tim de Bruijn said:


> @ netsurfe
> 
> Can you post your pics smaller? Now they are to big to have a good view... Smaller will look more beautifull.


sorry....
will do...


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

^^

Thanks! Now the pics are pretty cool! :cheers:


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

WOWOWOW!! Absolutely massive city!!! :drool:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Great job everyone. These pics bring tears to my eyes 

Finding pictures helps me deal with withdrawl symptoms. Hopefully I will have holidays next year. 

Follow the glassy road....


























































































:bow:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Lovin' it! Thanks again!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Hong Kong is magical all the time......  *


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

People here are often amazed by your nice pics of Hongkong -Skybean-thanks !


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

top quality photos!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Great last photo.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

this shot is definitely new


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

and great aerial shots!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Many of the older residential towers have a roof top patio... and people like to barbeque on the roofs. It makes me wonder why there are not more shots such as this:


----------



## pookgai (Oct 16, 2004)

just wondering, how come there isn't a Hong Kong 2006 thread? 

These are such amazing photos! Roll em on!


----------



## ywkywk (Mar 7, 2005)

very nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW, those last pics are incredible! Hong Kong is unequeled in the world!


----------



## London_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Those buildings above need a good wash or a lick of paint.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Some shots to keep it going.

From 71st storey of Sorrento. To the right of The Center, often ignored on forum.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing thread! Amazing city! :drool:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Skybean offers us another sets of amazing pics of this great metropolis  ! *


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

such great photos ... 
however i am a little worried about mandarin's renovation ... 
the cladding looks very strange on that pic with charter house ...


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

InitialD18 said:


> such great photos ...
> however i am a little worried about mandarin's renovation ...
> the cladding looks very strange on that pic with charter house ...


oh my god it's really taking shape now.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Below are taken by christopher dewolf . The scenes of HK's Mongkok


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

:eek2::eek2: I love this city. Chaos, Height, denisty, and the great asian architecture (in Central), with a mix of european and american style. Gotta love it :cheers:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

What is really nice is the little details. City workers really do a great job of taking care of the city landscaping.


----------

